# House and contents insurance



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi Folks

Can any body give me an idea what percentage costs house insurance we can expect to pay in Cyprus?

Thanks all

Jim


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

House insurance seems to be about the same in monetary terms as in the UK. I think its expensive given the cost of living. Also 'all risks' on valuables doesn't seem to mean the same. 

Do make sure your policy covers for earthquake damage and storm and tempest.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*insurance*



BabsM said:


> House insurance seems to be about the same in monetary terms as in the UK. I think its expensive given the cost of living. Also 'all risks' on valuables doesn't seem to mean the same.
> 
> Do make sure your policy covers for earthquake damage and storm and tempest.


Morning Babs

STORM EARTHQUAKE TEMPESTS! I thought Cyprus was a calm, tranquil peacfull Isle!

Only joking - thanks for that, that's another thing we can now budget for, suprising how bits keep cropping up in our quest to get to Cyprus.

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Morning Babs
> 
> STORM EARTHQUAKE TEMPESTS! I thought Cyprus was a calm, tranquil peacfull Isle!
> 
> ...


Many years ago when I lived in Limassol I was baking for xmas in December and a terrible storm brewed up outside. I though it was just a normal storm, electric went off and I carried on baking by candlelight (gas oven thank goodness). 
When the 'storm' was over I went outside and the house next door had no roof, there were cars upside on the rooves of houses and toal devastation everywhere. 
I had been blissfully unware that a tornado was passing by my house
Had I been aware what was happening I would have been terrified


----------

